# Radial Arm



## jpolak1764 (Feb 17, 2013)

I've looked for months at all of the various Dust Collection contraptions for a Radial arm saw. I have a brainstorm for using a four inch PVC pipe with slits cut in it running across the whole back, right to left; I would have a flex PVC running from the guard discharge to a "Y" in the 4 inch pipe. I would then connect my dust collector into the 4 inch pipe. What do you think? Anybody try something similar to this before?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one is very good*


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

that video's great, but he must have leveled the table before he cut the kerf through it so the sawdust drops into a trough he built within the frame of the RAS base. not sure i could bring myself to cut through the table of my RAS.

here's how i handled it:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Dust shroud for radial arm saw - YouTube



I like this system. :thumbsup:

He is an accident waiting to happen! :blink:


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

jpolak1764,
if you try it please post results with pictures as several of us want to improve DC on the RAS.


----------

